# Has anyone had experience with TT show saddles?



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking to purchase this double T show saddle, but I have heard that they are not always consistant with their quality or reliability. I have also heard from others that they love them, does anybody have experience with this particular saddle? Also heard the silver is cheap looking, is that true? can anyone provide me with pictures of theirs? Any input would be great!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Experiences?

Broken Trees, stiff leather, parts falling off, ill fitting, yes I have and know several others that have too.

They look pretty in the pics, but for 500.00 new, you get what you pay for.


.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Experiences?
> 
> ...


Totally agree, they are JUNK. Not even worth looking at in my opinion. Around here they won't sell them in tack stores, auctions anywhere. Used or new they're just horrible. They do look flashy and nice, but most are crooked, poorly made and just bad quality. Find a good used saddle, or a new one. Circle Y, SRS, Billy Cook... there's a ton more brands out there than TT.


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Annanoel said:


> Totally agree, they are JUNK. Not even worth looking at in my opinion. Around here they won't sell them in tack stores, auctions anywhere. Used or new they're just horrible. They do look flashy and nice, but most are crooked, poorly made and just bad quality. Find a good used saddle, or a new one. Circle Y, SRS, Billy Cook... there's a ton more brands out there than TT.


Have you heard of SMM Saddle Company? There is one advertised as a "winners circle" model by them?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I have only seen a couple of reviews on SMM Saddles, but they were both good


.


----------

